# Thinking of adding a third cat



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I have had three cats before, and thought it was too much work and never again. 

Six years later, I am contemplating it again, only because I fell in love. New cat looks like my tortie point Siamese I had for 20 years. She is one year old and very active. 

I currently have two cats....a 13 year old male tabby cat who likes to hunt and begs to go outside all day long (he is an indoor cat, so this is annoying) and a 9 year old female Siamese who will sit on my lap when nobody else is around, but otherwise hides all day and hisses at the children. 

I also have three children, ages 7, 12 and 15. The tabby is cuddly with them and sometimes they take him outside to watch him in the yard, but otherwise, these cats are no fun. 

Pros/cons to adding another cat? I am concerned it is going to cost me more in food, litter, vet bills, etc... I worry my cats won't accept a younger cat or develop behavior problems. I worry the new cat will claw my brand new furniture or not use the litter box. 

I do have an ideal set up for litter boxes and it would be very easy to add another. I also think I have the perfect active household for this kitty. :kittyball


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't add another cat to this mix. Neither of your cats sound like they'd take too kindly to an active little _punk_ who would be bothering them all the time. It *will* cost you more, and you sound too worried about your furniture for any new cat issues.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I would advise against it, mainly because of what you said here:



littlecatblue said:


> I have had three cats before, and thought it was too much work and never again.
> 
> Six years later, I am contemplating it again, *only because I fell in love*.


I totally get falling in love with a cat. _Totally_ get it, and do not fault you for it.

The thing is, you had a practical reason to limit yourself to being a two cat household, and it doesn't sound like anything has changed in your situation that would solve the practical problems. I don't think that it's a good idea to make a choice you felt didn't work for you in the past again because of an emotional reason.

If you do decide to add a third cat, I would recommend one a little older. A one year old is likely still going to have kitten behaviors, including possibly being destructive of the furniture till she's trained.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

littlecatblue said:


> I have had three cats before, and thought it was too much work and never again.
> 
> (You will have extra work)
> 
> ...


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

You wonderful cat lovers are like the voice of reason.

The kids would like a more active kitty (that is the fun)...or a dog, which dh is allergic to. Our cats don't play much. 

The only change since we were last a three cat household is we live in a bigger house, which lends to more room for extra litter boxes. 

FTR, we take tabby out in the lawn because he begs to get outside all the time. It isn't the other way around (he wants to go outside because we bring him out there). He literally lays against the door and cries for most of the day. It is very hard to get in and out of the house because he dashes for any opening. Instead of letting him be an outdoor cat, we give him supervised time outside. I could use a catio (Jackson Galaxy style).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The new cat will be very active while it's a kitten, then slow down and in a couple years be "no fun". Then what?

Have you looked into dogs that are considered to be low allergen? Is your hubby willing to take medication...a dose of Claritan or Zyrtec may be enough to overcome the issue. Keeping the dog out of your bedroom and off of the place hubby usually sits will go a long way towards keeping him from being affected. Basically...unless he's severely allergic, there are usually ways around it. You may be able to foster a dog to see how he does.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> The new cat will be very active while it's a kitten, then slow down and in a couple years be "no fun". Then what?


This was my thought as well. To follow the 'fun' logic you'd have to get a new get every 3 or 4 years.... that's a lot of cats.
e
Also with 'fun' comes disorganization, chaos, and MESS. I love my little Butter Bean (Neelix) but he's a running (because he never walks anywhere) TORNADO. He leaves chaos and disaster in his wake everywhere he goes! He's a lot of fun but ooof.....


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

By the time the cat slows down, the children will be grown and not as interested in play. 

Messes don't bother me. I have three sons 

By all logic, I should not get this cat. It is hard when they capture your heart. The good news is this cat will find a home. She is darling. 

A dog is absolutely out of the picture. Husband is allergic to nonallergenic dogs. He can't even be in a house where a dog has been without having his airway close and he's gasping for breath.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

For this very reason, I try not to look at Petfinder and Craigslist anymore. I fall in love with so many cats. Kittens? Not so much. I mean, I do fall for some of them, but they are CHAOS and lots of hard work. I've done the kitten thing, I don't think I can do it again.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I think your cats are too old to add a cat that is that young. 

Have you met the new cat? Or are you just going by how it looks? Picking a cat by its appearance makes about as much sense as picking a spouse by their appearance. 

If you want to add a third cat, take some time to meet some older cats at your local shelter. A nice calm 7-10 year old cat might make a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Bill the Cat Guy said:


> Picking a cat by its appearance makes about as much sense as picking a spouse by their appearance.


It's still a factor... like it or not... I mean all things being equal.... I know which I'd pick...


VS


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, all things being equal I'd agree with you - but no doubt all things would NOT be equal lol.



Bill the Cat Guy said:


> A nice *calm* 7-10 year old cat might make a wonderful addition to your family.


They don't want calm - they want 'fun'. :wink:


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

littlecatblue said:


> The only change since we were last a three cat household is we live in a bigger house, which lends to more room for extra litter boxes.


This doesn't really change how I see the situation. It doesn't seem like space has ever been the primary problem, so I don't think a bigger house would solve any of the issues.



littlecatblue said:


> By all logic, I should not get this cat. It is hard when they capture your heart. The good news is this cat will find a home. She is darling.


I totally understand and sympathize. I have been there. 

This kitty will get a good home, though, and I do think it's important to use good judgment as well as following your heart when it comes to the long-term commitment of adding a pet to your household.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Heather72754 said:


> Yes, all things being equal I'd agree with you - but no doubt all things would NOT be equal lol.
> 
> They don't want calm - they want 'fun'. :wink:


There is a happy middle ground in there. Both my boys are 6 years old, and while they aren't crazy they aren't calm either.

If you go to the shelter and ask if they have a 'playful' cat 7-10 years old you'll be more likely to get a cat that will chill while the kids are away, and happy to play when they're home and interested.

Keep in mind that kittens aren't convenient about play times. They'll want to play while you're cooking, when the kids need to do homework, when the kids are out, or on busy sports filled weekends...and adult cat is more likely to be fine relaxing most of the time, and playing when the kids are into it and have time.

Just a tip


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

librarychick said:


> Keep in mind that kittens aren't convenient about play times. They'll want to play while you're cooking, when the kids need to do homework, when the kids are out, or on busy sports filled weekends...and adult cat is more likely to be fine relaxing most of the time, and playing when the kids are into it and have time.


This is an important point. High energy, playful young cats are high energy and playful even when you're busy and it's inconvenient. This is somewhat easier to manage when you have a second young cat so they can burn off energy together, but your older cats probably won't be of much help keeping a kitten entertained.

Playtime with a younger cat wouldn't necessarily happen on your schedule or your children's, and it's extra work as well as being fun.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Just to reiterate the OPs concerns about adding another cat...



littlecatblue said:


> Pros/cons to adding another cat? I am concerned it is going to cost me more in food, litter, vet bills, etc... I worry my cats won't accept a younger cat or develop behavior problems. I worry the new cat will claw my brand new furniture or not use the litter box.


None of this bodes well for adding a second cat, whether young or older...let alone 2 kittens (not that it was suggested, but it was brought up).


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> None of this bodes well for adding a second cat, whether young or older...let alone 2 kittens (not that it was suggested, but it was brought up).


Yes! I definitely don't think adding two more cats makes any sense at all when adding one more cat is problematic.

All I meant to say was if one of the resident cats was younger, the situation might look a little different.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL MowMow! 

I have met this cat at Petco when I was buying crickets. Her energy was attractive to me. Her card asks for an active household, which we have in spades. 

She has not met the children, however, and really, this cat would be for them. I am fine with my lazy lap sitters. 

I hadn't thought of the new cat annoying the older cats. I suppose I was looking at her as a relief from the kids seeking them out to play when the cats really want to nap. Funny, the last time I added a third cat was nine years ago. I was getting a playmate for the tabby, because he was annoying an elder Siamese. It worked out. 

The litterbox issue was thing then, and why I said never again (along with the hair!) I have a better setup for litter boxes now, although not much can be done about the hair.

I think I am talked out of this now, but still want to take the kids to meet her. If nothing else but to donate to the humane association. I just discovered them because of this cat, and I am impressed with their operation.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maybe you can volunteer at the Humane Society with the kids...socializing cats. That might give them an opportunity to engage with some more playful cats or even dogs.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Good suggestion, doodlebug. My son wanted to adopt every cat, so it might be a good solution for him to go and help these animals on a regular basis. He can get his playtime in, even with dogs!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Maybe you can volunteer at the Humane Society with the kids...socializing cats. That might give them an opportunity to engage with some more playful cats or even dogs.


I think this is a really splendid idea! 

I volunteer at the SPCA, and I find it really cuts down on the wanting to take home every cat thing because I can know I'm making a difference in another way besides adoption, and because over time you see pets going to their perfect homes and you realize there really could be someone out there for any cat.


----------

